# Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht



## Jerem1ah (22. August 2012)

*Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe gewaltige Entscheidungsprobleme und bin schon kurz davor ne Münze zu werfen. Ich hab zwei Monitore in der Auswahl, der eine ist ein 120Hz Monitor, der andere hat ein IPS-Panel. Ich bin Hardcore-Zocker und spiele eigentlich täglich auch sehr viele Online-Games in der ESL. Bin zwar kein Profi und werde es nie sein, dennoch ist es ein großes Hobby von mir mich ständig mit anderen zu messen und in den angebotenen Ligen mitzuspielen. Daher wäre eigentlich ja ein 120Hz Monitor die richtige Wahl, allerdings liebe ich tolle Farben und ein gutes Bild und schaue mir auch viele Blue Ray Filme an und schraube bei Games die Grafik immer auf Maximum. 

Aus dem Grund tendiere ich persönlich ja dann doch eher zu einem IPS-Panel nur weiß ich nicht ob es die richtige Entscheidung ist. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit IPS und Games alla CoD, BF und CS? Würdet ihr euch wieder ein IPS kaufen oder habt ihr eure Entscheidung je bereut? Oder sagt ihr 120Hz Monitor ist das Nonplusultra zum zocken und pfeiff auf IPS?

120Hz Monitor:
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

E-IPS:
HP ZR2440w, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden? 3D brauch ich nicht, würde ich sicherlich hin und wieder nutzen wenn ich es hätte aber davon hängt die Entscheidung nicht ab.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

Das Optimum wäre für dich eine Mischung aus beiden. Leider gibt es sowas nicht. Zumindest nicht zu 100%. Farbtechnisch hat der BenQ leider nicht so gute Karten. 

Es gibt allerdings einen Monitor der 120Hz hat, und super Farben bietet! Zwar sind die Farbabstufungen nicht so genau wie bei einem IPS-Monitor, aber für deinen Verwendungszweck ist der Monitor trotzdem vollkommen ausreichend! 

ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mir ist klar, das der Monitor preislich über den anderen beiden liegt, aber was anderes kann ich dir leider auf dem Sektor nicht anbieten. P/L-Technisch gesehen bekommt man mit dem Asus viel für´s Geld!


----------



## Jerem1ah (23. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

Ok ich danke dir für deine Antwort. Eig wollte ich ja kein 27" hatte bisher einen 17" Bildschirm  und von 41cm Diagonale auf 68cm kam mir einfach zuviel vor, da muss ich ja mein Kopp hin und her bewegen um Gegner zu orten  Aber ich brauch eh einen neuen Bürotisch, daher könnt ich einfach den Sitzabstand vergrößern, dürfte dann ja nicht so schlimm sein. 

Naja egal ich hab nun lange überlegt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich mir selber ein Bild machen muss. Ich hab den E-IPS bestellt und werde es einfach ausprobieren. Ich werde alle möglichen Games auf ihm zocken und sollte ich Glitzern, Schlieren, Pixelfehler oder sonstiges was man in den Foren so ließt feststellen, dann schick ich ihn zurück und schau mir den Asus von dir mal genauer an.

lg Jerem1ah


----------



## Torr Samaho (23. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

was spielst du denn für spiele? für shooter auf esl-niveau ist ein 120 hz monitor zu empfehlen. etwa der von painkiller verlinkte asus oder der samsung s27a750d, ich habe den und die farben sind für ein tn-panel schon erstaunlich,  solltest du wert auf zocken mit 3d-brille legen, ist für nvidia-grakas der asus zu empfehlen und für amd der samsung.

für rollen- oder strategiespiele solltest du mit dem ips besser beraten sein. mir persönlich haben die 120 hz auch sehr gegen übelkeit durch schlieren, tearing oder was immer da bei 60 hz passierte, geholfen, würde daher auch nie wieder mit 60 hz zocken, aber das sieht jeder auf seine weise.


----------



## Crymes (24. August 2012)

Wenn du uns deine Graka verraten würdest wäre das hilfreich.
Ich würde den IPS nehmen, da man bei aktuellen Spielen eh nicht groß über 60 FPS kommt.


----------



## Painkiller (24. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*



> Ich würde den IPS nehmen, da man bei aktuellen Spielen eh nicht groß über 60 FPS kommt.


Man braucht für 120Hz keine 120FPS.


----------



## Jerem1ah (24. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

Ja hab den IPS bestellt, der müsste entweder Morgen oder nächste Woche schon da sein, ich werde dann meine subjektive Laieneinschätzung posten ob er mir gefällt oder ob ich ihn zurückschicke.

Mein Rechner ist Nagelneu und fürs Gaming locker ausreichend, hab ne GTX670
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort


----------



## htgns (24. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie der dir gefällt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

Also ich zocke auf meinem LG IPS235V locker BF3 ohne Probleme. Nach über 400 Spielstunden kann man davon ausgehen das so ein Monitor zum zocken geeignet ist. Die Zeiten als nur TN Panels zum gaming taugten sind schon lange vorbei!


----------



## Berky (24. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*



<> schrieb:


> Man braucht für 120Hz keine 120FPS.


 
Äh doch, alles was über 120fps ist brauchst nicht, wieso, weil 120Hz Monitor logischerweise nicht mehr als 120 Bilder in der Sekunde dastellen kann.

Ich hab ein 120Hz`ler, besser spielen als vorher mit einem 60Hz Monitor tu ich deswegen nicht, aber das Bild ist einfach ungemein flüssiger und schärfer bei schnellen schwenks > es steigert das Spielerlebnis, mehr nicht. Ich persönlich würde niemals zurück auf ein 60Hz`ler gehn solange ich Zocke.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*



sananelan schrieb:


> Äh doch, alles was über 120fps ist brauchst nicht, wieso, weil 120Hz Monitor logischerweise nicht mehr als 120 Bilder in der Sekunde dastellen kann.
> 
> Ich hab ein 120Hz`ler, besser spielen als vorher mit einem 60Hz Monitor tu ich deswegen nicht, aber das Bild ist einfach ungemein flüssiger und schärfer bei schnellen schwenks > es steigert das Spielerlebnis, mehr nicht. Ich persönlich würde niemals zurück auf ein 60Hz`ler gehn solange ich Zocke.


 
Nochmal von vorne. 120FPS sind keine Voraussetzung für 120Hz-Betrieb! Ich hab selber diverse 120Hz-Monitore getestet. Vom BenQ XL2410T bis hin zum Asus VG278H. In Battlefield 3 erreicht man nie und nimmer 120FPS. Und dennoch ist der Unterschied deutlich spürbar! 

Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets. 120 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im   Desktopbetrieb merkt man die Vorteile eines 120Hz-Monitors. Das   verschieben von offenen Fenstern zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich   ist es realtiv sinnfrei sich von einem 120Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu   erwarten. Ein 120Hz-Monitor macht Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht   ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät. 

Allerdings ermöglicht er eine leicht flüssigere Bildausgabe, wenn Vsync   aktiv und Triple-Buffering inaktiv ist. In diesem Betriebszustand  können  nur Bildraten ausgegeben werden, die ein glatter Teiler der   Bildschirmfrequenz sind. Bei 60 Hz also 60 fps, 30 fps, 20 fps, 15   fps,... und bei 120 Hz 120 fps, 60 fps, 40 fps, 30 fps, 24 fps, 20   fps,... . Zwar wird die Anzeigedauer für jeden Frame neu ausgehandelt,   so dass auch ein 60 Hz Display auf 59 Bilder in einer Sekunde kommen   kann, im Zweifelsfall können die Zwischenstufen "40 fps" und "24 fps"   beim 120 Hz Display aber den Unterschied zwischen gut und mittelmäßig   spielbar bzw. gerade noch und unspielbar ausmachen.


----------



## Berky (27. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*



<> schrieb:


> 120FPS sind keine Voraussetzung für 120Hz-Betrieb


 
Wenn du es so ausgrückt hättest wärs klar gewesen. Wie ist das zB wenn der Monitor mit 120Hz läuft und werden 60fps dargestellt, zeigt es dann den gleichen Frame doppelt an?


----------



## Painkiller (28. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*



> Wie ist das zB wenn der Monitor mit 120Hz läuft und werden 60fps dargestellt, zeigt es dann den gleichen Frame doppelt an?



Beim 120Hz-Betrieb werden synthetische Zwischenbilder berechnet und anschließend  zusammen mit den Originalbildern ausgegeben. Dadurch erhöht sich die  reale Bildfrequenz um ein ganzzahliges Vielfaches. Aus 24 fps (Kinostandard) werden so 48, 72, 96 oder sogar 120 fps.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*



Jerem1ah schrieb:


> Ja hab den IPS bestellt, der müsste entweder Morgen oder nächste Woche schon da sein, ich werde dann meine subjektive Laieneinschätzung posten ob er mir gefällt oder ob ich ihn zurückschicke.
> ]


Berichte mal, wie dein Eindruck ist, Usereindrücke sind für mich mindestens so wichtig, wie z.B. Tests bei prad.de


----------



## Nyuki (1. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*



<> schrieb:


> Allerdings ermöglicht er eine leicht flüssigere Bildausgabe, wenn Vsync   aktiv und Triple-Buffering inaktiv ist.



WAS brauchbares für mein Gehirn^^
Wusste ich gar nicht das man T.-B. ausstellen sollte bei 120 hz bei aktivierter Vsync.

Ich will auch einen. Am liebsten IPS, 1ms, WQHD, 120/144 HZ, 27 Zoll für max 350 euro 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich zocke auf meinem LG IPS235V locker  BF3 ohne Probleme. Nach über 400 Spielstunden kann man davon ausgehen  das so ein Monitor zum zocken geeignet ist. Die Zeiten als nur TN Panels  zum gaming taugten sind schon lange vorbei!


 
Hulkyyyy. Ich weiss das du schonmal einen oder mehrer 27er hattest? Du bist der erste Mensch der zurückwandert auf eine niedrigere Grösse. Es gibt bestimmt noch paar andere die das auch machen. Ich habe hier auch einen 22er seit gestern zu meinem 27er. Irgendwie geht das gar nicht mein Freund...Ich bin auch jemand der sagt, dass wenn man einmal einen guten 27er vor der Linse bekommt dann driftet man nicht mehr runter.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. September 2012)

Ist ne Frage der Reaktionszeit die einfach bei einer kleinen Fläche besser ist.
Bei schnellen EgoShotern mach es schon Sinn wenn man nicht so viel Bildfläche überblicken muss.


----------



## Nyuki (1. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist ne Frage der Reaktionszeit die einfach bei einer kleinen Fläche besser ist.
> Bei schnellen EgoShotern mach es schon Sinn wenn man nicht so viel Bildfläche überblicken muss.


 
Ich habe viel geschrieben übers besser spielen auf kleinen Monitoren und hab es wieder gelöscht. Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.


----------



## Jerem1ah (5. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

Moin,

ja der Monitor ist jetzt da, nur leider musste ich meinen neuen Rechner zur Reparatur zurückschicken und daher kann ich nur an meinem alten Rechner zocken und da schaff ich selbst bei CSS nicht mehr als 40fps ^^ von daher kann ich zur Spieletauglichkeit nicht sonderlich viel sagen. Spiele momentan nur League of Legends (bis mein Rechner endlich wieder da ist). 

Aber was ich sagen kann ist, dass mich die Farben und das Bild durchaus beeindruckt. Ich sehe auch keine Pixelfehler und irgend ein IPS-Glitzern fällt mir auch nicht auf. Ich bin froh ihn gekauft zu haben und absolut zufrieden. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass das eine sehr subjektive Meinung ist. Wenn ich mir Bilder mit sehr hoher Auflösung anschaue und mit meinem alten Monitor vergleiche dann ist der Unterschied enorm, allerdings ist mein alter Monitor auch nichts besonderes Benq FP71G+ - Datenblatt - CHIP Online. 

Um wirklich sagen zu können welcher Monitor mir besser gefällt, hätte ich wohl beide kaufen müssen um sie direkt miteinander vergleichen zu können. Aber wie gesagt bisher konnte ich nichts negatives feststellen und denke, dass  sich das beim Zocken nicht ändern wird. Ich habe auch mal die ganzen Monitortestprogramme von Prad ausprobiert, aber dazu bin ich zu sehr Laie um damit viel anfangen zu können. Vorallem hab ich das mit der Schlierenbildung eh nicht so richtig verstanden. Wenn sich ein Objekt schnell bewegt, dann wird es leicht verschwommen und das was es hinter sich herzieht bezeichnet man als Schlieren. Das ist doch aber immer der Fall, ich meine wenn ich meine Hand vor meinem Gesicht winke, dann bildet sie auch Schlieren hinter sich. Wenn ich also so ein Testbild hier nehme: http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/testsoftware/schlieren.jpg, das Browserfenster auf Bildgröße verkleiner und damit kreisende Bewegungen auf meinem Desktop mache, dann sagt mir das so gut wie gar nix  ja ich sehe Schlieren und die sehe ich auch auf meinem alten Monitor aber kein Plan ich denke mal man sieht auch Schlieren bei nem 120Hz Monitor oder nicht? Immerhin habe ich ja auch Schlieren wenn ich nen Gegenstand vor meinem Auge bewege 

Naja ich schätze man sieht den Unterschied nur wenn man den direkten Vergleich von IPS zu 120Hz hat. Aber meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach reicht IPS völlig zum Zocken aus. Mag sein, dass ich mit 120hz nen flüssigeres Bild habe aber besser werde ich dadurch auch nicht. Immerhin habe ich bisher mit einem 17"Monitor in der ESL mitgespielt und mich eig immer im Mittelfeld aufgehalten. Von daher passt das schon, die Farben sind jedenfalls der Hammer


----------



## Nyuki (10. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

120 Hz / Fps sieht einfach nur besser aus und wenn man einmal drauf gezockt hat will man nicht mehr auf 60 Hz / Fps spielen^^


----------



## Aufgewachter (11. September 2012)

Du verwechselst die Bildwiederholfrequenz mit der Motion Compensation Schaltung. Die 120 Hz Monitore von denen hier die Rede ist, verfügen über keine Motion Compensation.



Nicht überall, wo 120 Hz drauf steht, ist auch 120 Hz drin !!!

Laut den technischen Spezifikationen auf der Asus Internetseite kann der neue 120 Hz Monitor Asus VG278H die Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz nur über D-Sub Analog darstellen. Digital per Dual Link DVI schafft der Asus VG278 keine 120 Hz in Full HD (1.920 x 1.080), sondern nur 85 Hz, da er keine digitalen Videosignale mit mehr als 83 kHz verarbeiten und darstellen kann. Steht sogar online in der Spezifikation.

Die horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in der analogen Betriebsart liegt bei 140 kHz und ist ausreichend für 122 Hz vertikal. Analoge Videosignale in Full HD mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von 120 Hz vertikal sehen aber alles andere als schön aus bezogen auf die Signalqualität.

Technische Spezifikationen
Asus VG278H
http://www.asus.de/Display/LCD_Monitors/VG278H/#specifications

P.S.: Asus schweigt sich leider darüber aus, ob es sich bei der Dual Link Video Schnittstelle über eine DVI-D Dual Link Schnittstelle oder eine DVI-I Dual Link Schnittstelle handelt. DVI-I Dual Link führt nämlich neben dem digitalen Signal auch das analoge Signal mit. Vielleicht kann der Asus VG278H überhaupt nicht mit digitalen Daten über DVI umgehen? Zumindestens kann er HDMI 1.4

Aber auch in der HDMI Betriebsart bei Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) ist spätestens bei 85 Hz vertikal Ende Gelände.


-Aufgewachter- 

1.920 x 1.080 mit 120 Hz auf 137.2 kHz (analog) statt (digital) per DVI
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...f-137-2-khz-analog-statt-digital-per-dvi.html


----------



## Nyuki (12. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

wenn dann würde bei mir nur der in Frage kommen. Billiger, neu überarbeitet*

*Digital Signal Frequency :* 110~160 KHz(H)/ 100~144 Hz(V)

ASUS - Display- ASUS VG278HE

aber auch beim Vg278H

*Digital Signal Frequency :* 24~140 KHz(H)/ 50~122 Hz(V)

http://www.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VG278H/#specifications

komisch hiersteht was anderes. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das nur über Analog 120/144 Hz möglich ist. Steht ja auch bei den Spezifikationen. Irgendwie müsste der Link den du angegeben hast falsche Daten haben.
Bei Prad wurde der doch getestet der VG278H. mom ich suche^^........

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-asus-vg278h.html#Einleitung

dEr iiyama g2773hs hatte ich über DVI 120 Hz laufen. An dem war alles schlecht aber bei spielen sofort die 120 Hz gemerkt. Einfach nur geil.

Ich habe seit 2 Wochen ein Angebot am laufen. Wenn mein Händler einschlägt ist der ASUS VG278HE meiner.
Bin mir auch sicher das die 144Hz dann über DVi laufen werden !


----------



## Bitdudumm (18. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

Der Asus ist voll gut. Ich habe den auch mit 144hz und DVI, aber kein HDMi habe ich.Asus voll kacka Marke aber Monitor ist voll gut ey


----------



## SirGonzo (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit IPS oder 120Hz fürs Gaming gesucht*

Also ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen den Asus VG278H gebraucht gekauft. Was soll ich sagen : 120 Hz Rules !! 
So ein geiles Spielgefühl hatte ich lange nicht mehr . Ich stand den ganzen Aussagen vorher auch skeptisch gegenüber , von wegen dass man den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120 hz nicht merkt usw.  

Aber  der Unterschied ist wirklich  GEWALTIG ! Dead Space 1 und 2, Bulletstorm, Battlefield 3 usw  sehen  mit 120 hz einfach nur Göttlich aus !!  

(Potente Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt ) 

MfG


----------

